# Scumbag EMT/Medic Meme



## the_negro_puppy (May 30, 2012)




----------



## the_negro_puppy (May 30, 2012)

You can make your own here

http://www.quickmeme.com/Scumbag-EMT/popular/2/?upcoming


----------



## rwik123 (May 30, 2012)

rage comic


----------



## STXmedic (May 30, 2012)

I Lol'd  Good work


----------



## the_negro_puppy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## untico (May 31, 2012)

stole it, repost it.



too funny...


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jun 1, 2012)

Wacker meme


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## TB 3541 (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl:

These are too funny!


----------



## TatuICU (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome! 

keep them coming!


----------



## Irish42 (Jun 1, 2012)

http://qkme.me/3pjf7h

http://qkme.me/3pjey4


----------



## Sasha (Jun 1, 2012)

You guys are gonna make me pee


----------



## TatuICU (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## TatuICU (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Always BSI (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/36bl4h/

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3pjf7h/


----------



## jemt (Jun 1, 2012)

http://qkme.me/3pjnti


----------



## hibiti87 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## hibiti87 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------

